# Can I hunt in backyard with bow ?



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

This is going to sound weird but I am going to ask. I live in a planned subdivision. The backyard is a solid .65 - .70 acres (rather large for a backyard). We very commonly have rabits, the occasional gopher, and also once anda while, a deer. Am I allowed to hunt any of these creatures since I am 1) not using a firearm and 2) since it is private land?

p.s. Or do we just have to trap the animals (minus the deer) to get rid of them ?


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

not sure if it's legal, but sounds exactly like what I do...lol...although I never get anything. i think i have a little more property than .65 acres to roam around. try it man, head to toe camo. lol.


----------



## tiffinsmallies (Mar 3, 2005)

Depends on local laws. My city has a law against using archery equipment in the city limits, but some dont.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

tiffinsmallies is correct, you have to check your local ordinances. Many towns have laws that don't don't allow the discharge of weapons, not just firearms.


----------



## bumblebee (Mar 14, 2007)

I have considered this many times but what keeps me from launching an arrow is the chance of the deer going up into someones yard and laying down. Most areas do have urban tags but would check with the city as everyone is saying. Good Luck.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

very good point bublebee, you don't want to go making any enemies for hunters because someones kid sees bambi with an arrow in it


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

The real problem here is if you get lucky and stick one in the pumping station and it runs to the neighbor you MUST get permission to retrieve ur deer


----------

